# Should I tell a prospective employer that I have booked a holiday?



## zanub (4 Apr 2012)

Hi, I've a job interview next week for a fixed term contract, however, I've a 1 weeks holiday booked for 1st wk in July. Should I volunteer this? I may not get job but I don't want to jeopardize my chances. What's the usual protocol?


----------



## mandelbrot (4 Apr 2012)

Sure you'll be entitled to at least the statutory amount of annual leave during the term of the contract; e.g. if it's a 6-month contract you'd be entitled to 10 days leave. I wouldn't be feeling obliged to mention it in the interview.


----------



## elcato (4 Apr 2012)

Only mention it if you are asked if you have any holidays planned. I was asked this about 25 years ago on an application form for a job but was never asked since.


----------



## zanub (4 Apr 2012)

The job description states fixed term contract (maternity cover). When I applied for the job several wks ago they asked was I available for the full period, I said yes, not really expecting to be called for interview.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2012)

Hi Zanub

In this job market, I think you should give up the holiday if it means getting a 6 month contract. 

Contracts have a habit of being extended and becoming permanent. 

I would say - "I have a one week holiday planned for the first week in July which I would like to take. However, I am prepared to defer it until the contract is over, if I get the job". 

If you are in job market, it's best not to book holidays a long time in advance. 

Brendan


----------



## zanub (4 Apr 2012)

If I got the job I would _hate_ to have to turn around and say "I'll be away for a week on my holiday's, see ya", but if I cancel I'll lose my deposit and create hassle for the rest of the party re the booking.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2012)

That is the issue you face. Surely the rest of the party can go without you.

In practice, most employers can facilitate people in situations like this. 

The worst thing is to say "I lied to you when applying for the job. I am taking this holiday. Tough". Forget about being extended or made permanent.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Apr 2012)

zanub said:


> When I applied for the job several wks ago they asked was I available for the full period, I said yes, not really expecting to be called for interview.



You told them you'd be available ..... give up the holiday and take it another time.


----------



## newirishman (4 Apr 2012)

Definitely talk to the company. They shouldn't make to much of a fuss that you have a week holiday booked. Depending on their reaction you can always decide what to do.


----------



## mandelbrot (4 Apr 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> You told them you'd be available ..... give up the holiday and take it another time.


 
Stall the wagon there Paddy! On a 6 month contract the OP will have a statutory entitlement to 10 days annual leave (maybe more, depending on the contract), just like any other employees.

Taking a week's holidays at some point during the period ofthe contract doesn't mean the OP is somehow "not available" for the entire period of the contract, any more so than any other employees are "not available" for the full working year by virtue oftheir annual leave entitlement.

In many jobs it is a HR *requirement *that employees take at least a 2-week holiday en bloc at some point during the year, as it is considered unhealthy not to.


----------



## kickstart (5 Apr 2012)

If I was the hiring manager, I'd prefer to hear about your holiday plans if/when the job offer is made, not before. As other posters mention, sufficient annual leave to cover this absence is implied in the duration of your contract.


----------



## csirl (5 Apr 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Zanub
> 
> In this job market, I think you should give up the holiday if it means getting a 6 month contract.
> 
> ...


 
+1. This is the best approach. There's a good chance they'll be able to facilitate this anyway for the annual leave reasons outlined by other posters. If there is a difficulty with the dates, then its your choice whether the job is worth giving up you holiday for.


----------



## Firefly (5 Apr 2012)

newirishman said:


> Definitely talk to the company. They shouldn't make to much of a fuss that you have a week holiday booked. Depending on their reaction you can always decide what to do.


 
I would say nothing until I have an offer. I would then tell them that I have a 1 week holiday booked for July, but if the company needs you, you are happy to defer, and stress that you are happy to defer this. Most people take holidays in the summer and a week is short enough anyway. 

Just don't forget to bring back really nice sweets


----------



## bazermc (5 Apr 2012)

If it comes up in the interview process tell them the truth, but you are flexible to rearrange cancel if buisness requirements dictate.

However, maybe wait first till you actually get the job.  You may need to cancel your holiday plans for the sake of a job.  Its a tough market out there dont cut off your nose...........


----------



## Firefly (5 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> *If it comes up in the interview process tell them the truth, but you are flexible to rearrange cancel if buisness requirements dictate.*
> 
> However, maybe wait first till you actually get the job. You may need to cancel your holiday plans for the sake of a job. Its a tough market out there dont cut off your nose...........


 
Absolutely


----------



## Firefly (5 Apr 2012)

To be honest, unless this is a non-skilled position, I don't think the better candidate would be refused over a 1-week holiday (especially if the employer may extend the contract / take the person on permanently). I was asked to help interview people for the last company I consulted for and someone with a 2 week holiday planned for the summer was taken on.


----------



## mozzer (5 Apr 2012)

My advice would be to wait and see if you're going to be offered the contract.

If offered the contract, mention it then but throw in a nice compromise, say that you're willing to make up the time before and after the holiday if they need you to.  

As a manager that hires for 6 and 12 month contracts myself, I would not be shocked at all if someone turned around and said they had already booked a holiday (provided it didn't go on for more than a week or two).

Best of luck OP


----------



## zanub (10 Apr 2012)

hi, just an update: I have attended the interview, I was asked at the end: will I be available for the full duration of contract? I certainly wasn't going to lie and say yes I was, that's not my nature. 

I told them I had 1 weeks pre-booked holiday, however I was available for the rest of the contract and they replied that it wasn't a problem as everyone is entitled to a holiday and it is only one week!! I've been called back for a second interview aswell! Yay! Fingers crossed  I been unemployed almost 12 months, surely my luck is due to change..


----------



## 44brendan (10 Apr 2012)

Well done! If I was an interviewer I'd hire you immediately based on your honesty and integrity.
Best of luck in the next round!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Apr 2012)

well done *zanubb*. Hope you get the job!


----------



## niceoneted (10 Apr 2012)

Well done, I second what 44Brendan said. Best of luck with second interview. I hope you get the job. You deserve a break.


----------



## zanub (12 Apr 2012)

Latest update: I have been offered the job!


----------



## kickstart (12 Apr 2012)

Congratulations! Enjoy


----------



## newirishman (12 Apr 2012)

zanub said:


> Latest update: I have been offered the job!



Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## bazermc (12 Apr 2012)

Excellent well done

Just shows honesty and flexibility pays off


----------



## mozzer (18 Apr 2012)

Congratulations Zanub,

Best of luck with it.


----------

